# loan application



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

paddy went to the bank for a loan and the teller tells him-
"sorry the lone arranger's off today sir"
paddy replies- 
"ok i'll talk to tonto if he's in"


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:-|


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh dear Mal have you been speaking to Bobbie [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Charlie


----------

